# 2009 VW Tiguan AFS Inoperative HELP



## 09tiguan83 (May 2, 2018)

Hey guys, i recently bought a tiguan with a blown engine, i replaced the engine and the wife is driving the vehicle, ever since i got it on the road i got the AFS inoperative alarm on the cluster, any idea what the cause of this is? both headlights are working fine, they both dance when starting the vehicle, they both curve when driving at night, is there a module thats bad? the leveling sensor in the rear center? bad bulb ? 1 looks whiter then the other. any help would be extremely helpful, i got a OBD scan and it came up with p02235 which is stationary cornering lamp left side

thanks guys


----------

